# Other > Fun and games >  d) What are

## Suzi

your favourite traditional foods from your area?

----------


## OldMike

Sausages and mash, fish and chips, in effect just any bog standard no frills food.

----------


## Paula

Erm, I dont know any traditional foods from my area  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I grew up in the New Forest - so we have our own New Forest ice cream, cream teas, ploughmans lunch - ooo nom! I love a good Ploughmans! 
I now live in Surrey and it's all just posh nosh that round here is known for..... except in my house!

----------

OldMike (23-03-19),Paula (23-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Pattie and chips with chip spice.

----------


## selena

Placinta - Romanian traditional pastry.

----------


## magie06

Traditional Irish soda bread, Irish stew, bacon and cabbage. I'm sure there's more but that's all I have at the moment.

----------

OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

> Placinta - Romanian traditional pastry.


OO have googled, that looks amazing! 



> Traditional Irish soda bread, Irish stew, bacon and cabbage. I'm sure there's more but that's all I have at the moment.


Magie, what's your recipe for soda bread and Irish stew?

----------


## magie06

> Magie, what's your recipe for soda bread and Irish stew?


Irish stew is gigot lamb chops, carrots, onions, garlic, barley, some potatoes and water. 
Chops the onions and garlic and sweat off. 
Brown the lamb on the same pan. 
Place chops into a pot and layer the rest of the ingredients on top, with the potatoes last. 
Bring to the boil and simmer for approx 2 hours. 

The soda bread recipe I'll get tomorrow morning. 
There is a recipe going round WW atm, and it just uses
One pot of 0% fat natural yogurt, and using the same pot, 2 pots of porridge oats. 
Mix until all the oats are 'wet' and place into a greased loaf tin and bake for 40 mins in 180 degrees. It's a very dense bread, but actually lovely.

----------

Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## Flo

Homity Pie round here. Oh and Pasties of course!

----------


## OldMike

> Homity Pie round here. Oh and Pasties of course!


Homity Pie, I'm sure you've explained what it was before but it must've gone in one ear and out the other, so a refresher please  :): 

Mmmm pasties.

@Magie: I've never had proper Irish stew just stuff out of a tin, I'm sure your Irish stew is the food of angels.

----------


## magie06

Brown bread,
1lb white flour
1lb brown flour
2 teaspoons bread soda
A little margarine rubbed in
A pint buttermilk
2 eggs whisked into the buttermilk
Mix together until soft
Bake at 200 for 45 mins, turning over for the last 5 mins. 
Makes 2 breads.

----------

OldMike (24-03-19),Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## Stella180

I suppose being from the midlands I could say Balti. Or pork scratching. But no, I choose cheese on toast...











...with lashings of Worcestershire Sauce

----------

